# eMTB search



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking into my 1st ebike. 

Would lifetime frame warranty be a deciding factor? 

Opinion on lite eMTB vs big battery eMTB. I'm 58 and just last year realized I'm not young. Current bike is a Stache. 

Orbea bikes...I see 10 15 20 30? What is the difference? Are they all in the "lite" category? 

Bosch vs Shimano...opinions. 

Thanks all.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

What bikes have lifetime warranty? I guess I never look into that since I keep bikes for 12months then I’m onto the next.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Specialized carries a lifetime warranty on their frame if you register: Global Warranty Policy


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

First, decide on the bike you want.
Second, find the bike you want.
Good luck.

Meanwhile...
I have a full power, large battery, Bosch-equipped aluminum Trek Rail.
I'm 68, 6'2", 200# kitted.
My 5'2", 105# GF has a Specialized Levo SL.
Her bike is perfect for her but it'd only take me half the distance I like to ride.
Her bike weighs 12# less than mine.
Some things are worth their weight.
=sParty


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am pretty sure if you are the original buyer Giant offers a lifetime but seriously after 6 years. 
any manufacturer can blame it on you. This is against defect. Why did it worked fine for 5 years?
Ok, now about my experience. I had a Yamaha/Haibike 2017 and was so pleased after it was stolen i got
a Yamaha/Giant 2020 and replaced it by a Yamaha/Giant 2021. 
Never a problem just buying chains and tires.
I would not buy less than a 500Wh.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

I think your bank account dictates what you buy for your first e-bike.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

LBS support is important for me. My SL motor died @ 2300 miles. Had a new one in 2 weeks (a couple of months ago amidst all of the supply chain issues). Btw, the SL motor on the Levo SL is generally one of the more reliable motors out there. Stuff happens. Specialized charges a premium for their bikes, but their customer service has been great in my experience. (25 years as a bike mech, and have worked at a Spez dealer so have seen many instances involving customer service).


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mlx john said:


> LBS support is important for me. My SL motor died @ 2300 miles. Had a new one in 2 weeks (a couple of months ago amidst all of the supply chain issues). Btw, the SL motor on the Levo SL is generally one of the more reliable motors out there. Stuff happens. Specialized charges a premium for their bikes, but their customer service has been great in my experience. (25 years as a bike mech, and have worked at a Spez dealer so have seen many instances involving customer service).


Good to know.
Just today my GF's SL motor started acting wonky.
She's had the ebike about 8 months.
=sParty


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kootbiker said:


> I think your bank account dictates what you buy for your first e-bike.





2old said:


> Looking into my 1st ebike.
> 
> Would lifetime frame warranty be a deciding factor?
> 
> ...


Since it is your first eMTB, keep it simple - buy a Trek Rail that fits your budget. Keep it stock and ride it for 500-1000 miles before you decide to do upgrades or sell it. You will have excellent resale value, so you can sell and try another brand, motor etc . . .
I am 68 and have been a 'long time' Trek customer!


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a '21 Intense Tazer MX with the carbon frame. Most bike companies offer a one year warranty. My Shimano E7000 motor took a dump after 2 months of riding. Local bike shop handled the claim and Intense got me a new motor quickly even despite supply chain issues. My DVO Diamond forks damper malfunctioned and DVO took it back to rebuild. Supply chain hit me on this one. I waited a month for DVO to repair my fork and they came back telling me it could be a couple months the damper was being made in Germany. I went and bought a new Fox fork. However,DVO sent me a brand new Diamond fork shortly after. Most manufactures will honor their product. Even though my bike is from a direct sales company most bike shops can work with you. Specialized is the only company that offers a 5 year warranty on the Brose motors.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Do they still offer 5 years? I thought it was 2?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Do they still offer 5 years? I thought it was 2?


Affected models of the "glitch" are upgraded to 4 years from the standard 2. I was wrong.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I think everyone should offer 4yr warranty. That would make plopping thousands a little more worry free.


----------

